# Hunting poodles



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

An article about hunting poodles:

Curl Power: Poodles Return to the Field ? Garden & Gun

My breeder has expressed interest in field titles. I'm willing to try but have no experience. Has anyone here ventured in that direction? Any advice? 

There are people at my club that train retrievers. One GR breeder even suggested that I give it a try. My boy is now on the low-maintenence hair plan so that obstacle is gone.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you can find a nice group of people who do field work with goldens or labs they should be wonderful mentors for you. Lily would definitely be gun shy since she does react to loud noises, otherwise I might have thought of working with some nice golden club folks I know.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Cole and I found a nice group of folks in Colorado that we will start training with next year. Wry grin first I need my eyes fixed so I can see. There is a hunting poodle group on Facebook that is very encouraging to us newbies.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Great article about Rich Louter. You can see the Duck Dynasty episode with his poodle on YouTube. I like his observation about waking up breed instincts for hunting and field work. This month’s issue of Poodle Variety is the ‘performance’ issue and his handsome black Spoo, Clapton, is the cover boy! I had to Google all the event title acronyms, so it seems that there is no shortage of events.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

You should talk with the gals up at Rivers Edge Standard Poodles up by Traverse City Michigan. They own the father to my puppy gang. They have incredible hunting Standards! I'm sure they can help you decide how to proceed. They have truly versatile dogs. Beautiful and athletic. My gang is very "birdy" and I have to watch them constantly around my birds at home and at work. When I'm handfeeding babies I don't dare leave them unattended! My boy pup actually has knocked a wild bird out of the air as it swooped down low across the yard to get to the feeder on the other side of the fence.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, AngelAviary. No shortage of prey drive here. Though it's the furred rather than feathered variety. My spoo is the barn hunter that I hoped my rat terrier-X would be, achieving RATI, RATN, and the first leg of Open in one weekend out.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

*Hunting poodles not a new thing*

Back in 1975 or thereabouts one of our standards, Jaylee Colombo, was sold to a priest in Planquemines parish, Lousiana. The priest was familiar with poodles being used for hunting in Europe. We also wanted that dog to be shown in conformation.

At first, the priest was teased by his hunting companions when he showed up with his ATV with a big poodle in the basket of the vehicle. They did not laugh for long - that dog in his fancy clip was a great hunting dog. The big hassle was keeping a show coat in a dog who swam in Louisiana bayous!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Given where you are, you might start with Upland. There are some great folks doing Upland in Wisconsin. It's more instinct-based than water retriever work, and you don't have the immediate challenges of swimming.


----------

